# Unterschied zw. Javascript und JQuery



## DerAskTyp (14. Juni 2016)

Wodurch unterscheidet sich Javascript von JQuery. 

Kann ich auch ohne JQuery profesionelle Seiten programmieren oder brauche ich JQuery?

Bzw. Welche Vorteile bietet mir JQuery.


----------



## merzi86 (14. Juni 2016)

JavaScript ist eine Skriptsprache zur Manipulation des DOM-Trees.

JQuery ist ein sogenanntes Framework.
In diesen Fall ist es ein JavaScript Framework.

Also eine Sammlung von nützlichen Funktionen, welches die Programmierung erleichtert, da verschiedene Funktionen enthalten sind die immer wieder genutzt werden können.

Der Vorteil eines Frameworks ist das man selbst nicht diese Funktionen entwickeln und warten muss.

Neben JQuery gibt es noch diverse andere Framework für JavaScript, welche häufig im Einsatzgebiet unterscheiden.
Ein paar Beispiele wären z.b. noch MooTool, Node.js, Angular.js usw.

Eine Professionelle Programmierung ist auch ohne JQuery oder ein anderes Framework möglich.


----------



## goto; (14. Juni 2016)

Hi,

jQuery ist JavaScript. Stell es dir so vor. Um jQuery zu nutzen, musst Du die Library von jQuery einbinden. In dieser Library werden Funktionen definiert, die normales JavaScript enthalten. Der Vorteil ist, dein jQuery Code ist deutlich kürzer und somit in gewisser Weise auch performanter. jQuery funktioniert darüberhinaus mit allen gängigen Browsern. Du kannst das DOM mit wenig Code manipulieren etc etc. Ich sehe keinen Grund mehr dazu, mit "reinem" javascript zu arbeiten

Du kannst sicher auch ohne jQuery professionell programmieren, jedoch bedarf es viel Erfahrung und Wissen, denn reines JavaScript ist nicht unbedingt mit jedem Browser kompatibel. Neben jQuery gibt es noch  weiter Frameworks wie angularjs, reactjs usw. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (14. Juni 2016)

Auf den Punkt gebracht: jQuery ist eine (mächtige) JavaScript-Bibliothek, auch Framework genannt, die es dem Entwickler ermöglicht, komplexe JS-Prozesse ohne großen Aufwand zu realisieren, was mit "purem" JS der Fall ist.

EDIT: Coole Sache, aller guten Dinge sind drei - und das schier zeitgleich gepostet


----------



## merzi86 (14. Juni 2016)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Coole Sache, aller guten Dinge sind drei - und das schier zeitgleich gepostet



Das dürfte einmalig in der Geschichte des Forums sein ^^


----------



## SpiceLab (14. Juni 2016)

merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Das dürfte einmalig in der Geschichte des Forums sein


Korrekt - ein Triple im Sport ist auch nicht an der Tagesordnung


----------



## Jungbluth (19. Juni 2016)

da der rest schon ausführliche genug erklärt wurde beschränke ich mich mal auf deine zweite frage.



DerAskTyp hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich auch ohne JQuery profesionelle Seiten programmieren oder brauche ich JQuery?


ja kannst du, aber ob es klug ist, ist ne andere sache. für ein kleines 30 zeilen wäre das wohl overkill aber für größe dinge sollte man ein framework benutzen


----------

